# Problem: SONY i.LINK CD-RW DVD ROM DRIVE IEEE 1394 SBP2 Device



## CPyou (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi all, i have got a problem with this cd/dvd combo drive (SONY i.LINK CD-RW DVD ROM DRIVE IEEE 1394 SBP2 Device), it is recognised as being working properly in the device manager. However it does not read any cd/dvd and recognise them as a blank cd (except the windows xp installation cd). I have tried finding sony updates for this but no luck. Can anyone suggests some solutions or helpful links towards this problem thx.


----------



## BogSpores (Jan 29, 2008)

I found this post using google, searching for the EXACT SAME PROBLEM...

My symptoms are exactly the same as yours, and I've had ZERO luck finding any solution....

Although, the main difference is, my DVD drive is installed in the "docking bay" accessory that came with my Sony Vaio, so it's kinda "internal/external" however way you want to look at it.....:tongue:

I removed the drive from the dock, and its a toshiba SD-C2502 DVD-ROM and appears to be without defects on the outside...

The device manager shows the drive as a SONY i.LINK CD-RW DVD ROM DRIVE IEEE 1394 SBP2 Device.....

I've searched online using every different string I can think of, hoping to get some scrap of information that might lead to a solution...

If you got yours to work, please share the fix, since I'm stuck at this point...

Thanks in advance for any help fixing this one!

Bogs


----------



## anointedchild20 (Mar 6, 2008)

did you ever find this fix?


----------



## realrichardshar (Jun 24, 2008)

I think I know what the issue is.

It looks like the Linux 1394 FW stack does not understand multiple LUN directories in the UNIT Directory that the Sony exports in its ROM.

The proof is left as an exercise for the student 

If I manage to fix the problem I will post it upstream to the kernel, but it will be later than 2.6.25 ...


----------



## realrichardshar (Jun 24, 2008)

Found the bug. There is an off-by-one problem in the firewire sbp2 code (fw-sbp2.c) when handling a LUN Directory in the ROM.

Will post a patch against 2.6.25.4 soon.

However, that might not be the end of the story ...


----------



## realrichardshar (Jun 24, 2008)

Here is the patch:

diff -u fw-sbp2.c.orig fw-sbp2.c
--- fw-sbp2.c.orig 2008-06-24 13:34:52.000000000 -0400
+++ fw-sbp2.c 2008-06-24 13:33:30.000000000 -0400
@@ -1049,7 +1049,8 @@
break;

case SBP2_CSR_LOGICAL_UNIT_DIRECTORY:
- if (sbp2_scan_logical_unit_dir(tgt, ci.p + value) < 0)
+ /* Adjust for the incrememt in the iterator */
+ if (sbp2_scan_logical_unit_dir(tgt, ci.p + value - 1) < 0)
return -ENOMEM;
break;
}
---------------------------
This is what you should see in /var/log/messages after applying the fix:

Jun 24 13:24:27 testserver kernel: firewire_sbp2: fw1.0: logged in to LUN 0000 (0 retries)
Jun 24 13:24:27 testserver kernel: scsi 6:0:0:0: CD-ROM MATSHITA DVD-RAM SW-9584 B100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0
Jun 24 13:24:27 testserver kernel: scsi 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 5
Jun 24 13:24:27 testserver kernel: firewire_sbp2: fw1.0: logged in to LUN 0002 (0 retries)
Jun 24 13:24:27 testserver kernel: scsi 6:0:0:2: Medium Changer Sony VAIOChanger1 0100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 3
Jun 24 13:24:27 testserver kernel: scsi 6:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 8
Jun 24 13:24:27 testserver kernel: Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
Jun 24 13:24:27 testserver kernel: sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray


----------



## realrichardshar (Jun 24, 2008)

Well, it works now:

./mtx -f /dev/sg1 altres status | more
Storage Changer /dev/sg1:1 Drives, 201 Slots ( 1 Import/Export )
Data Transfer Element 0:Empty
Storage Element 1:Full :VolumeTag= :Alterna
teVolumeTag=
Storage Element 2:Full :VolumeTag= :Alterna
teVolumeTag=
Storage Element 3:Full :VolumeTag= :Alterna
teVolumeTag=
Storage Element 4:Full :VolumeTag= :Alterna
teVolumeTag=
Storage Element 5:Full
Storage Element 6:Full :VolumeTag= :Alterna
teVolumeTag=
Storage Element 7:Full :VolumeTag= :Alterna
teVolumeTag=
Storage Element 8:Full :VolumeTag= :Alterna
teVolumeTag=
Storage Element 9:Full :VolumeTag= :Alterna
teVolumeTag=

My work here is finished.


----------



## cocaduarte (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi, I have the same problem with sony i.link CD-RW DVD-ROM Drive IEEE 1394 SBP2 Device.
However, I don't understand how to aplly the patch. 
Can you explain it to me? 
Do I have to write all the information you gave on the comand prompt?
Thanks!


----------



## realrichardshar (Jun 24, 2008)

If you have no experience patching the kernel and rebuilding it, you should probably not bother.

I think the fix is in 2.6.26, but if you can't use that version of the kernel, you can manually apply the patch since it adds one comment line and changes one other line in fw-sbp2.c.

The change is to add the string " - 1" in a single file. How hard can it be to make that change.

Of course, as I say, if you are not familiar with building the kernel from source you might consider getting someone more experienced to do the work for you.


----------



## cocaduarte (Jul 22, 2008)

Finally, I solved the problem with a different strategy:
I used the "Application recovery Cd" that came with my Vaio PCG-R505EL, to re-install the CD-Wriring module by Sonic Stage after unistalling it.
It works!
:grin:
Hope this solution helps someone else.
Thanks anyway,


----------



## bradbri (Aug 20, 2008)

In response to last posting....how did you use the application recovery cd if the ilink drive won't work?


----------



## cocaduarte (Jul 22, 2008)

In my case, particularlly, the drive did read CDs of instalation and other, but did not recognize CD-R, home recorded CDs and wasn´t able to record new CDs, the recording property was gone.


----------

